# Which one?



## Greenman (Mar 10, 2014)

What indica strain would be good to start with that is forgiving of the dummy?


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 10, 2014)

Mataro Blue's (Kannabia) a great strain, keep the nitrogen down during bloom and take it to 70 days and it'll be more potent and turn a beautiful blue/grey hue. Beautiful, berry/orange zinger tea taste with a background exhale of pepper/mint taste with a lengthy potent body numbing buzz.

Just my two cents. Good luck with what ever you choose.


----------



## Locked (Mar 10, 2014)

Old faithful, Northern Lights.  Good beginner Indica strain.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 10, 2014)

I second Northern Lights.


----------



## Greenman (Mar 10, 2014)

Which Seedbank is reliable,inexspensive,and won't get me caught?


----------



## Locked (Mar 10, 2014)

Greenman said:


> Which Seedbank is reliable,inexspensive,and won't get me caught?




Attitude is most people's go to site. Little more pricey but they have great stealth shipping methods and they will replace the order if it gets grabbed by customs. 

Nirvana has way cheaper prices and you can find some gems in their gear.  The bad side is I believe all their strains are "House strains", meaning they do the breeding. You won't find other breeders gear on there, but their prices are low. Personally I would try their Northern Lights. This way if things go south during your grow you won't be out a bunch of cash.   Popular newer strains can go for 100-150 US dollars for a 10 pack of beans. 

Herbies is another choice, but I am not sure they ship to the US anymore. 


Attitude>>>>https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/

Nirvana>>>>http://www.nirvanashop.com/en/

Herbies>>>>>http://www.herbiesheadshop.com/


----------



## Greenman (Mar 10, 2014)

Thanks you have all been a huge help!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 11, 2014)

I also order from Hemp Depot in Canada a lot.  They have quite a few different breeders and some good prices.  You have to send a money order in, but I just go to the post office and get one--no big deal.


----------



## Greenman (Mar 11, 2014)

THG, do you have a link? For them


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 11, 2014)

Hemp Depot:  hXXp://www.hempdepot.ca/

Change the XX to tt.


----------



## Greenman (Mar 11, 2014)

Thanks luv


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 12, 2014)

Boy, Hemp Depot is really getting a lot of different breeders.  When I started going there, we only had about a 1/2 dozen to choose from.  My favorite, Joey Weed, isn't there any more.  I loved his C99.  I like that Hemp Depot's shipping is only $5.


----------



## Greenman (Mar 28, 2014)

I have decided on  ak auto it's decently potent, fast growing and fairly forgiving so I've read, using jungle juice three part with bud candy  two plants with 250 hid lighting , with all I have learned from reading here and elsewhere, I think I'll do just fine thank you all for the valuable info


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 28, 2014)

Did you notice how no one recommended an auto???  If your looking for potent, that probably isn't it.  Green mojo to you!


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 28, 2014)

I'd go with a photoperiod. Just sayin...


----------



## Greenman (Mar 28, 2014)

Is there a fast finish photoperiod strain? I need an indica strain , the sati as mess with my heart


----------



## Locked (Mar 28, 2014)

Greenman said:


> Is there a fast finish photoperiod strain? I need an indica strain , the sati as mess with my heart



7 to 8  weeks is probably the fastest finishing photo period strain you will find.   I have heard of a few that are said to finish in 45 days but they are usually clone only.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 28, 2014)

Greenman said:


> I have decided on ak auto it's decently potent, fast growing and fairly forgiving so I've read, using jungle juice three part with bud candy two plants with 250 hid lighting , with all I have learned from reading here and elsewhere, I think I'll do just fine thank you all for the valuable info


 
 If you are looking for potent and forgiving, you are going to have to go with a photoperiod plant.  Autos are 1/2 ruderalis and simply are not as potent as photoperiod plants, nor are they in any way forgiving.  Since they live only a set number of days, anything at all that you do to stress them out is going to affect your yield...and they are not the best yielding plants to begin with.  If you want AK, I'd go with the photoperiod plant.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Apr 24, 2014)

Hemp Goddess you should check out GTA Seed Bank just punch it in google. They have a Huge selection and great prices I use them cause they are Canadian. 

I have never heard good things about auto flowers but I'm affraid of regular seeds till I found out a feminized isn't 100% deal could be male could go hermie.

I went with Nothern Lights Feminized seeds from Nirvana payed $45 CDN for the pack


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 24, 2014)

I'm confused....why would you be afraid of regular seeds?  Fems are the ones you SHOULD be afraid of.  The chances of them hermying with stress is far greater (and new growers are more likely to stress their plants) than reg seeds.


----------



## Greenman (May 3, 2014)

I got some seeds from a friend, says they are Death Star gonna try em after my current grow, growing speedy Gonzales right now, just about ready to flower another week, maybe two


----------

